# Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer)



## indicat33 (May 26, 2014)

So i chopped a couple of my plants and the buds are curing in a jar now. Strong sweet n sour smell mixed with fuel-like kerosene richness. I was hoping for an "uplifting" high but this shit just gets us so wrecked it's hard to be productive at all. Every pheno so far has a heavy stone leaning towards the couchlock indica effect. Anyway, i'm gonna keep looking for a special Sativa, and here is a pic or 2


----------



## indicat33 (May 26, 2014)

Both phenos curing... the indica is more potent than the sativa and both have sweet n sour overtones. Great taste and Smoooth toke


----------



## indicat33 (May 26, 2014)

Indica pheno... Very potent / hard to finish a joint of this alone Very greasy, chunky nugs that leave my fingers all sticky after rolling a number Piney, Hashy taste. Wish i had more of this.


----------



## indicat33 (May 26, 2014)

Not my best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 20, 2014)

Pass the blunt!


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Jun 22, 2014)

Christianiadelic said:


> Pass the blunt!


Seriously! That is some serious sticky icky! It really is a silver-white color!


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 25, 2014)

Indeed. I'd marry that thing!


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, I see your looking for a special sativa- may I suggest Kali Mist...

I thought I just had a really high tolerance from being a daily smoker most of my life, or I was getting tired of all the kush crosses floating around-until I tried some Kali Mist. That shit gave me a 'cartoon like' sativa high, where colors are super vibrant-almost pyschadelic-and the high was all speedy in a 'get things done way' not a racy heat palpiltaion way. I was higher then I've been since I was a teenager. Changed my entire perspective on the indica sativa thing, I always thought I needed a hard hitting indica because of my tolerance, now I think sativas are the bees knees.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

Your ssh x j. herer buds look identical to my indica pheno jack buds, same color and same leafy bud structure. My jack is very indica like in the stone department, I was hoping for more of a day time med when I decided to grow it, but I don't consider it great day time meds.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies all and Squidbilly especially I decided to give Sagarmatha's Western Winds (Kali Mist) a run this summer. Here they are showing preflowers-


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Western Winds (Kali Mist) Feminized-


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lemon Kush Fem- Close to the wall, and Sativa Looking bag-seed female in foreground. VERY loong and large leaf-blades on this one.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lemon Kush- trained to grow bushy. This plant would have been MUCH larger if i hadn't pruned her severely early on to keep a low-profile. Very vigorous plant that wanted to grow "through the roof"/. Female Seeds Co... Can't wait to see how vigorously it will flower


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

ballaboyee21 said:


> Seriously! That is some serious sticky icky! It really is a silver-white color!


Thanks bro, the super silver haze genetics definitely helped trichome production on this strain. It's apparent in the "silver" glistening buds. This smoke got us wrecked... we're hoping our western winds will prove to be WAY better for daytime use. Seriously considering giving Mandala's Satori a run. Heard good things about this strain.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Your ssh x j. herer buds look identical to my indica pheno jack buds, same color and same leafy bud structure. My jack is very indica like in the stone department, I was hoping for more of a day time med when I decided to grow it, but I don't consider it great day time meds.


Where did you get your Jack Buds? I got my "Speed Haze" from Black Skull Seeds-


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually got my jack from a seed I found in an oz. I know the dude who grows it. I believe he originally got it from Sensi seeds. That bastard refuses to give cuts to anybody(like his og and jack are the most special strains ever-it's sooo annoying!). When I found a seed I was so happy I almost called and rubbed it in his face, but I figured I better try to sprout it before I did that. About a month into veg I finally sent him a pic and told him what was up and he actually asked me not to run it-I got a good chuckle from that!


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll have some dry bud pics of it soon. Harvest is just a week or two away, but it looks almost identical to the pics you posted. I love my Jack, great meds-but definitely a heavy stone IMO.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

If that western winds is anything like the original kali mist your in for a treat. I actually have two moms of Kali Mist that were gifted to me by the guy who grows it. He relocated to Colorado, so he asked if I wanted any of his cuts and I immediately said I wanted that mist. It takes 90-100+ days to finish and I only have so much room atm, I love the smoke so much I might just bite the bullet and do a run of her next round


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine has the 5 blade leaf thing going on and it's a very lanky plant with long node spacing and very few leaves in veg.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

i have a pure afghani indica and 2 more western winds starting to flower. Check 'em out


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

An Afghani i pulled out of some bag-seed, about 3 wks in.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe about 20 days in..., smells Strong and Dank already.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 9, 2014)

My 2 smaller western winds on the left, bag-seed female up top, and Afghani with her dark, fat leaves on the bottom, flowering about 20 days indoors before i put her outside.


----------

